# Can you successfully hunt bear without baiting



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

OK, if you can, how? 

If you can't, then how little can you bait and still be successful. 

I really want to get into bear hunting, but I'm not so sure I'm into a outfitted hunt. Not sure I can get up to the UP to get my own bait out in time to get the bear to come into a station either. 

Is there an alternative?


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

You can... but your sucess rates go way down. I am from PA and they do not bait there and bear are killed every year. But again I think that the sucess rates are a lot lower. 

I know that on numerous times still hunting for deer I have gotten pretty close to bear in PA. Two years ago one scared the snot of me when it spooked from about 15 yards. I was cresting a ridge and it was on the other side walking an old logging trail. Made a hell of a racket....

Good luck.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Kevin,

Folks from downstate have been bear hunting on their own here in the U.P. for generations. Most do rely on bait. It is unfortunate the trend now is to pay for a guided hunt, so most of the actual hunt is done by someone else and the hunter just gets to shoot something. Sort of like taking a kid fishing, hooking the fish and handing the kid the pole to reel in...he misses the fishing part. Michigan black bear are first class game animals and it is a shame they have been commercially exploited to the extent they are. 

Kevin, if we had bear numbers like we did 10 years ago...similar to what Pennsylvania now has (an estimated 18,000)...your opportunitities, hunting on your own would be very good. Unfortunately, in most areas of Michigan bear numbers have been in decline since 2007 (this figure came from MDNR). To return to quality bear hunting in all of Michigan's Bear Management Units we need to get bear numbers back to 18,000. DNR
spokesmen at Bear User Group meetings have stated....in managing bear numbers they need to consider nuisance complaints and public acceptance. Odd, a heavily populated state like Pennsylvania can maintain a bear population of 18,000 bears....and Michigan is concerned about nuisance bears.

Back to hunting on your own. Kevin, if you are dedicated enough to scout potential hunting areas in early August when wild raspberries are ripe
you can still find areas where bear are operating. From there, branch out a little getting away from trails....and seek out sites near beaver ponds, streams, and edges of swamps. Pinpoint three sites to set up for your hunt. When legal baiting opens August 10th establish 3 baits sites by putting out a strong caller scent along with as large a quantity of bait as you can haul in. Come back two weeks later and maintain your sites and locate where you want to put your blind. 

If you have done your homework you will have now established a place bear will check out from time to time. There is more....you can contact me by personal message and we can go into more detail.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Rooster pretty much summed it up.......would add that you can do all the research pick your sites and work out a deal with a local guy to keep your baits up.

You can also put in the time to locate your bear.............and call it.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wouldn't be a problem in our area. The bears are either grazing in our plots or they are in the fields on windy days escaping the bugs.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Rooster summed it up, good points. A little luck also.

Denis


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I have successfully done it for years, the state where I hunt is close and dont allow baiting, 2 bear per season, over the counter buy though. A couple of hints, lots of bacon grease, sardines and tuna with oil, a pack of bacon a day. Liberal amounts of this on hunting clothes makes great cover scents, raw bacon stuffed in pockets helps reduce human odors too. Only big drawback is that a hunting suit, camo coveralls, only last a season. they don't clean well .


----------



## Jspey (Nov 12, 2011)

This is an interesting topic my thoughts would be in the area I deer hunt I think you could. I think you have to find an area learn to look for signs of travel, feeding, and sleeping. Know this area in four seasons and be a good distance from roads. Maybe in this area set up a trail in thick brush for bears to follow as they tend follow paths. The other thing I would think if you hunt in area of heavy pressure use small baits would be ok as bears would be moving allot. It been my thought how bear eats bait tells if it's in it's territory or passing trough. I haven't got my first bear yet but I'm learning and it has been allot fun. You also I might add be able to put your time in.

John


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Scents work very well vanilla, liquid smoke, anise oil, fish oil just to name a couple. Do your homework and you will find bear.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I am surprised at you guys. No one mentioned calling in bear. The use of a call either eletronic or mouth is a method used by predator hunters. 

Spot and stalk is another method. However with the dense under brush it can be difficult, unless you are using a gun.

Another method is funnels. As mentioned above locate a good food plot berries come to mind. Set up where bears have to funnel down. Say like a beaver dam, a creek, a saddle, or just a narrow in the woods. What ever it takes add it to your methods.

Bears have limited sight issues but they hear and smell. So work from down wind if you are going to spot and stalk. Work in quiet and slow.

I have never called in a bear...but, I know a few that have. Good luck


----------



## stuffit57 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good point tracker,
Ive used a caller a couple times in alberta with 100% results. I used the JS fawn distress in a spring hunt. of course the area was perfect and so was the wind-took no more than 15 min both times to have one in my lap !
not for the faint at heart or nerve though....


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Although I have tried more than a few time without luck, I know others who have had them come in...you are added to the list !

Bears can be called in.

If I were hunting bear without bait, I would glass, glass, glass and call call call !!!!! Just like my name  No question about it


----------



## Apple Knocker (Feb 7, 2009)

Not a bear hunter, but enjoy listening and reading about hunts. I have a large apple orchard in Menominee Co. Situated on a heavy river bottom that winds through miles of mixed ag, swamp, and woodlots. When apples start dropping, or even before, there is bear sign in the orchard pretty much every day. Seeing them is pretty rare though. In this situation, I think they become pretty acclimated to the presence of people, and become primarily nocturnal. The property slopes toward the river, kind of hidden from sight, and it is possible they might come out of the cedars in the evening, but the times I have tried to watch for them, did not see any. Mostly, I am not out there during that time. Hunting here would involve knowing their habits and routes, but the food would still be the drawing factor. I always picture them watching the house until it is dark and quiet, then thinking "Okay, lets go"


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Double check with your local CO about hunting over apple trees. Apples are a no-no for bear bait.


----------

